# Split top keezer build



## snails07 (26/7/19)

Thought I'd share my handiwork. Still needs tap handles and a bit of stain on the top and the skirting. Also needs another coat of the chalkboard paint.

Fits 2 x 19 litre and a 9.5 litre.


----------



## peteru (26/7/19)

Nice work!

Couple of observations...

In my experience, flow control Intertaps cause a lot more foaming than normal Intertaps. Keep that in mind if it causes issues.

I probably wouldn't use vinyl for the beer line. Try to get some good quality beer line with low permeability.


----------



## snails07 (27/7/19)

Yeah they do seem a little foamy, but not over the top, it's actually quite nice the big head.

I'm going to get some 4mm evabarrier, would this be the go? And if I made the lines a smidge shorter, would this help with foaming? I
I think I also might need a fan to help cool up in the tower.


----------



## Neil Buttriss (27/7/19)

If your thinking of 4mm Eva Line grab some duo fittings to go with it, 4mm a pain to get on otherwise. A fan will certainly help with moisture and spreads the temp more even through the keeper. With line length either start with say 2 metres and just shorten if necessary, you can download a line calculator but don't know if it works with flow control taps.


----------



## snails07 (27/7/19)

Might go to 5mm in that case. Rather not have to deal with a bunch of new fittings.
Cheers


----------



## ABG (27/7/19)

Nice bit of work @snails07 

I agree with the others posting here. Steer clear of flow control taps. I would go with the flow control disconnects from Kegland along with their 5mm beer line (it's way better quality than the Keg King line that I used when I first set up my kegerator and had all sorts of problems with) and Duotight fittings. They really make setting up your keezer/kegerator a breeze and I've had zero issues with gas or beer leaking.


----------



## snails07 (27/7/19)

A bit late now!! [emoji23]
They've been pretty good so far I reckon. A bit foamy but I also put that down to warmer beer in the lines in the tower. Dunno though. The flow control does allow to pour slower if need be which helps a bit too I think.
I'll persist with them for a bit as I don't want to fork out much more $$$ on it.


----------



## snails07 (27/7/19)

@ABG is the 5mm beer line the evabarrier stuff? What's the advantage of the duotight fittings over the barbs I currently have?
The barbs seem to be doing the trick


----------



## beer gut (27/7/19)

I have the series 4 3 tap font like this one.
I’m running 1.5m of 4mm ID evabarrier and using duotight fittings and haven’t had a problem the duotight fittings with evabarrier are awesome!


----------



## ABG (27/7/19)

snails07 said:


> @ABG is the 5mm beer line the evabarrier stuff? What's the advantage of the duotight fittings over the barbs I currently have?
> The barbs seem to be doing the trick



Yep, this stuff https://www.kegland.com.au/evabarrier-5mm-x-8mm-double-wall-eva-12meter-length-in-bag.html

The duotight fittings simply make the build much easier. If you've already got your keezer built, there's no advantage that I can see.


----------



## Timbo (29/7/19)

Looks great!


----------

